# The "Eat chicken 2" 304 stainless steel slingshot from PIAO YU



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello everybody,

For those among you looking at the purchase of something with a sturdy stainless but stylish steel frame, maybe have a look at this beautifully made slingshot from PIAO YU (Aliexpress). Truly excellent value at the current asking price of USD 16.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32976707308.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.67.b0a333caAf3Dxq

This is an extremely well made 304 stainless steel slingshot, the surface of which appears to have been sandblasted for a very smooth surface finish. The inner fork width is 5 cm, and the overall length is slightly over 11 cm. At 260 grams, it feels pleasantly heavy, and should reduce any "recoil" motion of the holding hand after the pouch is released. The "pin head " (10 mm width) fork tips are designed for wrap & tuck. The 22 mm wide "pinkie hole" sports a brass lanyard attachment screw.

This slingshot came with an attached band set, so one can start shooting without delay. The included nicely made lanyard is a useful extra, but you may prefer a more standard (homemade) paracord lanyard from a purely practical point of view.

The frame design appears to be from the same source as the so-called "Popeye" stainless steel slingshot, which is in fact what caught my eye when I made my order. Now, let's eat some chicken, and let the shooting begin... 

This is a product I can recommend to others without hesitations.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Bergawk!! I like that design!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good lookin frame


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice frame


----------

